
The problem of showing digital proof of payment - neokantian
Imagine that you have four parties to a deal: 1. buyer 2. seller 3. delivery firm 4. bank.<p>When the buyer has paid the seller in US dollars, the buyer will provide a digital proof of payment to the delivery firm who will then ship the goods to the buyer.<p>It is obviously not safe to provide the digital scan of a paper document, because such digital scan can be trivially photoshopped.<p>The problem can be solved with stablecoins such as Tether, USD Coin, TrueUSD, Paxos, Dai, or Gemini Dollar.<p>The contract between buyer, seller and delivery firm specifies that the amount must be transferred to the specific address for the contract.<p>From there on, the delivery firm can trivially verify in stablecoin&#x27;s blockchain that the money is now present in this specific address. Hence, the stablecoin&#x27;s blockchain will contain irrefutable, digitally-signed proof of payment.<p>Have you ever heard of any traditional bank which is capable of issuing an irrefutable digital proof of payment on behalf of the buyer?<p>By the way, would you even be able to send digital proof that you have paid last month&#x27;s rent? Just think of it. Not one bank can email to you a digital document with which you can prove that you have made that payment. It is not that it would be a particularly hard thing to do. It is just that they are not capable of doing it.
======
mimixco
This is why Bitcoin was invented. This problem is already solved.

If you want to accept payments with irrefutable proof that they arrived,
simply accept bitcoin.

